# humming contactors



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well ,you can install the correct nema enclosure, or find a genre you'd like to hum along to.....personally ,i'm having a Motown afternoon here.....:vs_cool:~CS~


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Misswired.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pulls in but doesn't hold? Latch circuit aux bad? 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

ah.....>>>>



> pulling apart to find it packed with sawdust


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
~CS~


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

greatbarns said:


> I have a cutler hammer contactor bank (ae16fno) after pulling apart to find it packed with sawdust, I put all back in order. Humming now gone but the contactor will not hold when activated, and remote switch on saw not working.
> I can manually hold contactors and saw starts but won't hold . Any Thoughts?


Call an electrician.

Any electrician with half an idea of what a contactor is would have that diagnosed in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Call a licensed electrician.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

greatbarns said:


> I have a cutler hammer contactor bank (ae16fno) after pulling apart to find it packed with sawdust, I put all back in order. Humming now gone but the contactor will not hold when activated, and remote switch on saw not working.
> I can manually hold contactors and saw starts but won't hold . Any Thoughts?


Check the pallet switch. (holding contact)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

